# Alabama #4??????



## weathermantrey (Nov 3, 2015)

Can somebody explain how Alabama can lose to Ole Miss, then Memphis can destroy Ole Miss and remain undefeated, but somehow Alabama is #4 and Memphis is #13?

This is ludicrous!!!

Don't give me any garbage about Memphis being in close games against mediocre teams. Look at the close games Alabama has been in with mediocre teams!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 3, 2015)

4 baby

start your crying

who's your daddy

BAMA is


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 3, 2015)

be 2 come next week

Skeeeered aren't ya


----------



## weathermantrey (Nov 3, 2015)

So Alabama can not lose anymore games... not win their division, and they will go to the CFP over an undefeated Baylor, TCU, or Memphis. That's disgusting....


----------



## weathermantrey (Nov 3, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> be 2 come next week
> 
> Skeeeered aren't ya



Skeeered?? I would Love to see Clemson play lsu or alabama right now! That doesn't make it right though.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 3, 2015)

weathermantrey said:


> So Alabama can not lose anymore games... not win their division, and they will go to the CFP over an undefeated Baylor, TCU, or Memphis. That's disgusting....



where are you getting that from... obviously you have no understanding how the rankings work.. Some teams will bounce around from week to week, regardless of a win


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 3, 2015)

weathermantrey said:


> Skeeered?? I would Love to see Clemson play lsu or alabama right now! That doesn't make it right though.



I doubt that.. remember, your a acc team which is basically worthless


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 3, 2015)

rtr


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 3, 2015)

Roll


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 3, 2015)

Tide


----------



## weathermantrey (Nov 3, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> where are you getting that from... obviously you have no understanding how the rankings work.. Some teams will bounce around from week to week, regardless of a win



Obviously you dont...

You really think the committee is going to drop Alabama without a loss???

You said yourself they will be #2 after this weekend when they beat LSU. No way they drop out of the top 4 if they go undefeated from here on out. In reality, they shouldn't have cracked the top 4 to begin with unless other teams ahead of them start losing.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 3, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> I doubt that.. remember, your a acc team which is basically worthless



yep. and sport forgot to mention that bama has to play  lsu and the gators for the sec title after fournette dispatches ole miss.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 3, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> I doubt that.. remember, your a acc team which is basically worthless



Don't forget the ACC has the more recent NC.


Thug Bammer


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 3, 2015)

weathermantrey said:


> Obviously you dont...
> 
> You really think the committee is going to drop Alabama without a loss???
> 
> You said yourself they will be #2 after this weekend when they beat LSU. No way they drop out of the top 4 if they go undefeated from here on out. In reality, they shouldn't have cracked the top 4 to begin with unless other teams ahead of them start losing.



LOL

If they don't win the SEC, I highly doubt they're in...

Nice try but you are clueless


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 3, 2015)

It will all play out in the end.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 3, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Don't forget the ACC has the more recent NC.
> 
> 
> Thug Bammer



...With a descendant of Scam Newton at QB/..THUGS


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 3, 2015)

rtr


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 3, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> It will all play out in the end.



yep, and lsu and clemsuck wont be there.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 3, 2015)

and my oldest son is going to Clemson next year.


----------



## weathermantrey (Nov 3, 2015)

17 posts, and I haven't seen the first explanation of how Alabama is ranked ahead of memphis?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 3, 2015)

Because there's no explanation needed.. 

Clemsuck


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 3, 2015)

Should Clemsuck even be ranked in the top 15???


NO


----------



## groundhawg (Nov 3, 2015)

weathermantrey said:


> Skeeered?? I would Love to see Clemson play lsu or alabama right now! That doesn't make it right though.



Why would you be wishing that Clemson lose a game?


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 3, 2015)

weathermantrey said:


> 17 posts, and I haven't seen the first explanation of how Alabama is ranked ahead of memphis?



memphis is well .......memphis. lol


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 3, 2015)

didnt see memphis in the top ten. write a letter to the committee.


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 3, 2015)

Really? Trying to make an argument that MEMPHIS should be ranked ahead of Bama? Wow. Great thread.


----------



## DouglasB. (Nov 3, 2015)

Heck YES we are ranked 4th!!!!! 

Go get yourself a new coach, and then come back and complain a lil.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 3, 2015)

DouglasB. said:


> Heck YES we are ranked 4th!!!!!
> 
> Go get yourself a new coach, and then come back and complain a lil.



yep 83k a week. dog fans are missing out.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 3, 2015)

spend 186k a week and you are in the top 4.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 3, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> spend 186k a week and you are in the top 4.



Roll Tide

Where we don't just play football, we live it!


----------



## weathermantrey (Nov 3, 2015)

Hardwoods said:


> Really? Trying to make an argument that MEMPHIS should be ranked ahead of Bama? Wow. Great thread.



Can you make an arguement to the contrary??

Here's my argument...

1.  Memphis is undefeated, Alabama has a loss.

2.  They have one common opponent: Ole Miss. Alabama got destroyed by Ole Miss and Memphis killed Ole miss.

3.  Alabama has zero quality wins.

Your turn....


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 3, 2015)

weathermantrey said:


> Can you make an arguement to the contrary??
> 
> Here's my argument...
> 
> ...



This is a Clemsuck fan folks

got to love their rationale


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 3, 2015)

weathermantrey said:


> Can you make an arguement to the contrary??
> 
> Here's my argument...
> 
> ...



Because it's Memphis? Isn't that self-explanatory?

I couldn't care less where Bama is ranked BTW. I personally think Baylor should be ahead of Bama, but it doesn't matter one bit at this point. Things will play out and we will have a legitimate top 4 at the end of the season.


----------



## weathermantrey (Nov 3, 2015)

Hardwoods said:


> Because it's Memphis? Isn't that self-explanatory?
> 
> I couldn't care less where Bama is ranked BTW. I personally think Baylor should be ahead of Bama.




That's what you're going with, "because it's memphis..??"

That's the best you got...


----------



## klemsontigers7 (Nov 3, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> This is a Clemsuck fan folks
> 
> got to love their rationale



Yep, your rationale is pretty legendary.


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 3, 2015)

weathermantrey said:


> That's what you're going with, "because it's memphis..??"
> 
> That's the best you got...



Well, what else can I say? If you can't see the difference between a one loss Bama and an undefeated Memphis, then that's on you. What quality wins does Memphis have? Ole Miss? They got crushed by Florida, who got beat by LSU, so does that mean that LSU will absolutely destroy Bama on Saturday? That's some of that west coast logic that JJ likes to use.


----------



## Water Swat (Nov 3, 2015)

it'll all play out, but i gotta agree with the Bammers. It's Memphis.


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 3, 2015)

weathermantrey said:


> 17 posts, and I haven't seen the first explanation of how Alabama is ranked ahead of memphis?



I will jump in here Weather,; bama would stomp a mudhole in Memphis, who has a nice team this year.


----------



## weathermantrey (Nov 3, 2015)

westcobbdog said:


> I will jump in here Weather,; bama would stomp a mudhole in Memphis, who has a nice team this year.



The same way they stomped a mudhole in Ole Miss?


----------



## bamaboy (Nov 3, 2015)

weathermantrey said:


> Can somebody explain how Alabama can lose to Ole Miss, then Memphis can destroy Ole Miss and remain undefeated, but somehow Alabama is #4 and Memphis is #13?
> 
> This is ludicrous!!!
> 
> Don't give me any garbage about Memphis being in close games against mediocre teams. Look at the close games Alabama has been in with mediocre teams!!!



Please tell us how many ranked teams that Memphis has played? 

https://www.google.com/webhp?source=search_app&gws_rd=ssl#q=memphis+football


Here is Alabama's schedule
https://www.google.com/webhp?source=search_app&gws_rd=ssl#q=alabama+football

now are you really gonna tell us Memphis is a better team than Alabama? Would you bet your soul on Memphis vs Alabama, Memphis winning that game?

You have to understand that Alabama's schedule is way tougher than Memphis' schedule. I am a true fan of ROLL TIDE ROLL but I do not see us beating LSU this weekend, we have a young team right now, making too many mistakes, too many turn overs. I want us to go undefeated the rest of the season, I want us to go all the way but I do not see it happening. Next year we will be at the very top, the young team will be no longer, they will know how to play as a team, they will be a fluent group, a  team to be reckoned with. The folks who establish the top ten list are looking at these things
#1) toughness of schedule
#2) how many points they win by on each game, how many points they beat RANKED teams by
#3) how tough their conference is

Memphis is in the AAC, Division 1
Alabama is in SEC, Division 1

No way you are going to say that the AAC conference is better and tougher than the SEC

How many conference championships does Memphis have? How many National Titles do they have? How many undefeated seasons do they have? 

By the way OLE MISS did not destroy Alabama they beat us by 6 points. I do agree with you, Memphis did destroy OLE MISS though 37-24

ROLL TIDE ROLL!!!!!! THE THIN RED LINE!!!!! CRIMSON TIDE!!!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 3, 2015)

bamaboy said:


> Please tell us how many ranked teams that Memphis has played?
> 
> https://www.google.com/webhp?source=search_app&gws_rd=ssl#q=memphis+football
> 
> ...



you are a band wagon bama fan if you dont see us winning at home on saturday. their body of work is far less than bama. heck, eastern michigan put up 24 on them. their d is vulnerable. bama will score thirty. lsu wont see 20.


----------



## weathermantrey (Nov 3, 2015)

bamaboy said:


> Please tell us how many ranked teams that Memphis has played?
> 
> #1) toughness of schedule
> #2) how many points they win by on each game, how many points they beat RANKED teams by
> ...



For your 1st point: Each team has one win against ranked teams
1. Memphis has beat ranked Ole Miss
2. Alabama has beat ranked Texas A&M, (I'm not sure texas A&M should even be ranked)

For your 2nd point: Each team has had blow out wins and close games. I don't see any separation between the two there. 

For your 3rd point: Conference Strength is irrelevant, strength of your own schedule is all that matters.

For your last point: What the heck does history have to do with this year?  Maybe we should go ahead and pencil Texas and USC into the playoff too.. with their great history of winning and all....

FWIW, I think Bama beats LSU this weekend.  It doesn't much matter though because neither team could hang with Clemson.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 3, 2015)

Oh the bandwagon fans of Clemsuck are arriving


----------



## weathermantrey (Nov 3, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Oh the bandwagon fans of Clemsuck are arriving



Bandwagon??

I grew up 20 minutes from Clemson, got my Bachelors and Masters degree from Clemson, and I have worked full time at Clemson University for the past 8 years.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 3, 2015)

weathermantrey said:


> Bandwagon??
> 
> I grew up 20 minutes from Clemson, got my Bachelors and Masters degree from Clemson, and I have worked full time at Clemson University for the past 8 years.



yes..

Bandwagon

I don't care if you were born in the locker room


----------



## klemsontigers7 (Nov 3, 2015)

Grew up 20 min from Clemson

Bachelors and Masters as well (Civil Engineering)

Only worked for Clemson for 3 years though 

Go Tigers


----------



## groundhawg (Nov 3, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> memphis is well .......memphis. lol



Memphis, Who?


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 3, 2015)

Lot of different Tigers roaming around, only one that aint is Auburn. The Auburn/Uga game should be a classic  this year.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 3, 2015)

Roll Tide Baby!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 4, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> and my oldest son is going to Clemson next year.



So you'll be sporting some new Orange t-shirts at home?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 4, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> So you'll be sporting some new Orange t-shirts at home?


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 4, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> So you'll be sporting some new Orange t-shirts at home?



it came down to clemson and tech. I love the clemson campus and where it is located. The students we encountered there were amazing. He had lunch with a band member and two cute gals on the gymnastic team.  Really nice kids. A really great school and I am so excited that he has this opportunity.


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 4, 2015)

weathermantrey said:


> Can you make an arguement to the contrary??
> 
> Here's my argument...
> 
> ...



your position is easily shot down,...First you need to look at the committee's criteria, then attempt to make your argument.
Strength of schedule
Strength of record ( at time of play)
quality road wins vs. quality road loss
level of play: improving or diminishing
Coaches evaluation of the level of talent and performance i.e. "the eye test"
etc. etc. etc.

Memphis is good, and I'm impressed with their play
Ole Miss did not "destroy" BAMA not statistically, nor physically...I don't know what game you watched, or if you even understand football
BAMA committed 4 turnovers, 2 unforced and if not for one fluke play, and one questionable legal play Ole Miss would not have been competitive.

That you think Memphis should be ranked ahead of BAMA, TCU, Baylor, ND is telling in and of itself.

p.s. as for quality win:
blowout road game vs. Wisconsin
blowout Road game vs undefeated UGA
Blow out Road game vs. undefeated TAMU


----------



## Gold Ranger (Nov 4, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> This is a Clemsuck fan folks
> 
> got to love their rationale



This should have been the last post in the thread.

2013:  FSU 51 - Clemson 14.

Dabo after the game. "If we played them 10 times, we'd win 5 of them."  Clemson logic.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Nov 4, 2015)

RipperIII said:


> p.s. as for quality win:
> blowout road game vs. Wisconsin
> blowout Road game vs undefeated UGA
> Blow out Road game vs. undefeated TAMU



You know those wins aren't nearly as impressive now as they were at the time.  Do you _really _think those are quality wins, now?

I have no problem with Bama being #4.  I understand that until the last ranking, this committee is nothing more than a dog and pony show.  It is just a primetime reality show that ESPN sells every Tuesday from now until the end of the season.  They also make sure that we get the best possible primetime games (ranking wise) going forward.

That's why the change at the end of last season.  When it came time to actually list who gets in, they took it serious.  All the movement between now and then is just to get ESPN, etc. more clicks.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 4, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> You know those wins aren't nearly as impressive now as they were at the time.  Do you _really _think those are quality wins, now?
> 
> I have no problem with Bama being #4.  I understand that until the last ranking, this committee is nothing more than a dog and pony show.  It is just a primetime reality show that ESPN sells every Tuesday from now until the end of the season.  They also make sure that we get the best possible primetime games (ranking wise) going forward.
> 
> That's why the change at the end of last season.  When it came time to actually list who gets in, they took it serious.  All the movement between now and then is just to get ESPN, etc. more clicks.


yep.  they gave us a lame fsu team that got blown out by 40.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Nov 4, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> yep.  they gave us a lame fsu team that got blown out by 40.



But we turned the ball over multiple times.  From what I have heard this year, those losses don't count.


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 4, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> You know those wins aren't nearly as impressive now as they were at the time.  Do you _really _think those are quality wins, now?
> 
> I have no problem with Bama being #4.  I understand that until the last ranking, this committee is nothing more than a dog and pony show.  It is just a primetime reality show that ESPN sells every Tuesday from now until the end of the season.  They also make sure that we get the best possible primetime games (ranking wise) going forward.
> 
> That's why the change at the end of last season.  When it came time to actually list who gets in, they took it serious.  All the movement between now and then is just to get ESPN, etc. more clicks.



BAMA's my team,...and they make me nervous each week, but they are loaded with NFL talent and have the ability and the defense to compete and beat every team that they face...but you've got to play the games.

Your question while well intended is flawed.
The short answer is yes i do.
The reason, before kick off of each of those games, the other teams were well regarded, BAMA played very well and beat them down, and with the exception of Wisconsin, the loss hungover with the other two teams and generated a meltdown.

When BAMA played those teams, those teams were ranked, when they lost they dropped in ranking...that's how it works.  

If BAMA throttles LSU what will you say?...LSU was not that impressive and/or overranked?
...or will you say BAMA is deserving?

Clemson is the only team that I feel deserves the #1 spot, OSU should not be in the mix at this point.

It will all work itself out, this week in particular will be telling.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 4, 2015)

Haters be Hate'n... 

That's "When BAMA Throttles LS-Who" Ripper... 

ROLL TIDE!!! 

•••


----------



## weathermantrey (Nov 4, 2015)

What about Florida? Can some explain to me how they are #10 and Bama is #4.

Florida plays in the "mighty" SEC too. There only loss is a close game at LSU.  They also destroyed Ole Miss. The same team that beat Bama. Can any Bama fan explain to me why Florida should be ranked so much lower????


----------



## weathermantrey (Nov 4, 2015)

RipperIII said:


> BAMA's my team,...and they make me nervous each week, but they are loaded with NFL talent and have the ability and the defense to compete and beat every team that they face...but you've got to play the games.
> 
> Your question while well intended is flawed.
> The short answer is yes i do.
> ...



If Bama beats LSU this weekend they would be deserving of a high ranking... maybe 3rd or 4th depending on what other teams do.  However, they do not deserve to be there now. Anyone who argues to the contrary is delusional.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 4, 2015)

weathermantrey said:


> What about Florida? Can some explain to me how they are #10 and Bama is #4.
> 
> Florida plays in the "mighty" SEC too. There only loss is a close game at LSU.  They also destroyed Ole Miss. The same team that beat Bama. Can any Bama fan explain to me why Florida should be ranked so much lower????



No explanation needed.

Rtr


----------



## bamaboy (Nov 4, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> you are a band wagon bama fan if you dont see us winning at home on saturday. their body of work is far less than bama. heck, eastern michigan put up 24 on them. their d is vulnerable. bama will score thirty. lsu wont see 20.



Definitely not a band wagon fan, born and raised in Cullman county Alabama. I bleed crimson red but I do look at our team a lot different than most folks, I hope we do win against LSU but we should have beat OLE MISS too but we did not.


----------



## weathermantrey (Nov 4, 2015)

bamaboy said:


> Definitely not a band wagon fan, born and raised in Cullman county Alabama. I bleed crimson red but I do look at our team a lot different than most folks, I hope we do win against LSU but we should have beat OLE MISS too but we did not.



Ya'll should have beat Ole Miss?

Ole Miss lead the whole game.  The only reason Bama made it close was by recovering an onside kick and scoring late in the 4th quarter.

In what world does that equate to Alabama should have won?


----------



## bamaboy (Nov 4, 2015)

weathermantrey said:


> For your 1st point: Each team has one win against ranked teams
> 1. Memphis has beat ranked Ole Miss
> 2. Alabama has beat ranked Texas A&M, (I'm not sure texas A&M should even be ranked)
> 
> ...



Bama has played more than one ranked team at the time of games, Wisconsin was ranked at the time of the game, OLE MISS was ranked at the time of game, TAM was ranked at the time of play. 

What the heck does history have to do with it........well lets see.....how many times does Memphis get talked about at the end of seasons? How many undefeated seasons have they had? How many titles do they own? when you have a strong history like Alabama you get noticed, you get looked upon higher than the lesser teams, you have established yourself as a very good team year after year, Alabama is among the most noticed, most popular teams EVER

look at how many times Bama is mentioned in the top 50 most popular, where is Memphis?

http://www.sportsonearth.com/article/137379022/college-football-best-teams-history-part-three


----------



## elfiii (Nov 4, 2015)

Memphis

lol


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 4, 2015)

Man, i was worried about where the Tide might be in the 1st committee rankings, but we passed the eyeball test and made it to #4! Now nothing matters the next 7 weeks because we're in!
Yes, that was an attempt at sarcasm because everything will be different by the end of the conference championships.


----------



## mizuno24jad (Nov 4, 2015)

Houston and Toledo are both undefeated and ranked at 24 and 25, so they should also be ranked ahead of Bama and Notre dame? Nope! If you watch enough games you can tell who the real teams are, not by just reading reports of the games


----------



## weathermantrey (Nov 4, 2015)

mizuno24jad said:


> Houston and Toledo are both undefeated and ranked at 24 and 25, so they should also be ranked ahead of Bama and Notre dame? Nope! If you watch enough games you can tell who the real teams are, not by just reading reports of the games



So you've watched Houston and Toledo play this year?


----------



## Amoo (Nov 4, 2015)

Don't ya think now is a bad time to bring up Toldeo being undefeated?


----------



## klemsontigers7 (Nov 5, 2015)

weathermantrey said:


> So you've watched Houston and Toledo play this year?



None of these bama homers wanna answer that question...


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 5, 2015)

weathermantrey said:


> What about Florida? Can some explain to me how they are #10 and Bama is #4.
> 
> Florida plays in the "mighty" SEC too. There only loss is a close game at LSU.  They also destroyed Ole Miss. The same team that beat Bama. Can any Bama fan explain to me why Florida should be ranked so much lower????



Good question.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Nov 5, 2015)

RipperIII said:


> Your question while well intended is flawed.
> The short answer is yes i do.
> The reason, before kick off of each of those games, the other teams were well regarded, BAMA played very well and beat them down, and with the exception of Wisconsin, the loss hungover with the other two teams and generated a meltdown.



Wisconsin is probably your best win so far.  UGA looked good against USCe and the Lumpkin School for the Blind, but the lack of offense showed when they played a team with a pulse.  aTm did what they always do, beat up on Arlen High then fold like a cheap tent whenever they face some real competition.  Yet, the pollsters keep buying in.

Does Jacksonville State get credit for hanging with a top ten team in Auburn or was Auburn exposed as being grossly overrated?

How about Notre Dame's win over Ga Tech?  They were ranked at the time.  Does that count as a quality win?



> When BAMA played those teams, those teams were ranked, when they lost they dropped in ranking...that's how it works.



Which is why there should be no preseason polls.



> If BAMA throttles LSU what will you say?...LSU was not that impressive and/or overranked?
> ...or will you say BAMA is deserving?



I'm not saying that Bama isn't deserving now.  If LSU goes on to drop more games to lesser opponents, then I will say they weren't as good as their ranking at the time indicated, but I can look at LSU and tell they are a quality team.



> Clemson is the only team that I feel deserves the #1 spot, OSU should not be in the mix at this point.
> 
> It will all work itself out, this week in particular will be telling.



I agree with all of this, and what we are doing right now is the sole reason for the primetime show revealing the committee's top 25.  It drives ALOT of internet traffic.

Good Luck Saturday.  I think y'all win by more than most.  ANY running back can be limited if you have Bama's front seven.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Nov 5, 2015)

weathermantrey said:


> What about Florida? Can some explain to me how they are #10 and Bama is #4.
> 
> Florida plays in the "mighty" SEC too. There only loss is a close game at LSU.  They also destroyed Ole Miss. The same team that beat Bama. Can any Bama fan explain to me why Florida should be ranked so much lower????



I see what your saying, but I'm a big fan of the eyeball test over looking at a spreadsheet.

I feel better about my Noles going into Gainesville now than I did before the UGA game.  Florida didn't really look that good to me.  UGA just looked like they had never seen a football before.


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 5, 2015)

weathermantrey said:


> What about Florida? Can some explain to me how they are #10 and Bama is #4.
> 
> Florida plays in the "mighty" SEC too. There only loss is a close game at LSU.  They also destroyed Ole Miss. The same team that beat Bama. Can any Bama fan explain to me why Florida should be ranked so much lower????



I would say strength of schedule. You know the SEC east is not that good right?  Also maybe the committee is looking ahead to the game this weekend with bama-LSU and knows that one will lose and drop out. Kinda their way to save face a little bit and let it work out on the field. Do you think LSU deserves to be there? If yes, then would Bama be deserving if they beat LSU? You seem to be getting all worked up over nothing. This is the first Poll. Don't you realize that the top four will look nothing like this when it is all said and done and clemson goes clemsoning? Relax, you seem to be really worried about Bama. If bama is not deserving then Clemson should want to play an inferior team to assure themselves a spot in the big game.


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 5, 2015)

klemsontigers7 said:


> None of these bama homers wanna answer that question...



I'm a BAMA "homer",...and I can say that I have seen Houston play, not toledo, just highlights.
They are good at what they do.
They would be somewhat competitive but in no way beat UF, LSU, BAMA, Clemson or OSU...so what is your point?


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 5, 2015)

weathermantrey said:


> What about Florida? Can some explain to me how they are #10 and Bama is #4.
> 
> Florida plays in the "mighty" SEC too. There only loss is a close game at LSU.  They also destroyed Ole Miss. The same team that beat Bama. Can any Bama fan explain to me why Florida should be ranked so much lower????



UF looks good, they have great athleticism, but they are a season away from reaching the top.
They have one of the best coaches in the league.
They should be ranked higher.

your definition of "destroyed" amuses me
....please tell me again how Ole Miss "destroyed" BAMA


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 5, 2015)

weathermantrey said:


> What about Florida? Can some explain to me how they are #10 and Bama is #4.
> 
> Florida plays in the "mighty" SEC too. There only loss is a close game at LSU.  They also destroyed Ole Miss. The same team that beat Bama. Can any Bama fan explain to me why Florida should be ranked so much lower????



Patience. TheOSU was ranked 16th in the first poll last year. If fla continues to improve and wins the sec they'll be in


----------



## Gold Ranger (Nov 5, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Patience. TheOSU was ranked 16th in the first poll last year. If fla continues to improve and wins the sec they'll be in



Who was ranked 16th this time?


----------



## weathermantrey (Nov 5, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> I see what your saying, but I'm a big fan of the eyeball test over looking at a spreadsheet.



Everybody keeps talking about Bama passing the "eye test." I've watched them play this year too, and I'm not understanding where you guys are coming from.

Did they pass the eye test in their last game against  Tennessee who's 3-4 this year? I watched that game and Bama was losing at home late in the 4th quarter, they easily could have lost that one.

Any other team would have been knocked down a few pegs for a game like that, but somehow Bama gets a pass in those games.

Also, I found it funny during the playoff show on espn when all the commentator's started talking about how there is no dominate football team this year.  The thing is, if you switched Alabama and Clemson's names with what they've done on the field this year, all of those announcers would be saying, "well Alabama is definitely the dominate team in college football this year"

and FYI, I'm not that concerned about the polls, but still think it's worth talking about, this is the sports section after all right?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 5, 2015)

weathermantrey said:


> Everybody keeps talking about Bama passing the "eye test." I've watched them play this year too, and I'm not understanding where you guys are coming from.
> 
> Did they pass the eye test in their last game against  Tennessee who's 3-4 this year? I watched that game and Bama was losing at home late in the 4th quarter, they easily could have lost that one.
> 
> ...



well, rank them where you want them... no one really cares but you.. all but you realize it will work itself out..


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 5, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> well, rank them where you want them... no one really cares but you.. all but you realize it will work itself out..



^^^^This. Thank you...


----------



## weathermantrey (Nov 5, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> well, rank them where you want them... no one really cares but you.. all but you realize it will work itself out..



Maybe it will and maybe it wont? 

What if Clemson, Ohio state, Baylor, Alabama, Florida an Ole Miss win out?
Florida would have one loss and potentially be SEC champions, but due to the disparity between the two in the polls right now Alabama would most likely go the CFP in front of them.

Also, if you don't care, then why do you respond to every post I make in this thread?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 5, 2015)

weathermantrey said:


> Maybe it will and maybe it wont?
> 
> What if Clemson, Ohio state, Baylor, Alabama, Florida an Ole Miss win out?
> Florida would have one loss and potentially be SEC champions, but due to the disparity between the two in the polls right now Alabama would most likely go the CFP in front of them.
> ...



to remind you Clemson sucks


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 5, 2015)

its going to change weekly for some... At this time last year, osu was like 16th...It will work itself out.. I know its new territory for clemsuck but trust us who've been there


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 5, 2015)

First of all they all can't win out because two of the SEC teams you listed will be in the SECCG. One has to lose don't you think? If Ole Miss wins out and goes on to win the seccg there will not be a Sec team in the playoffs. If UF goes on to win out including the Seccg they will be in. If Bama wins out and gets into the seccg and wins they are in. If LSU wins out they are in. If I had some crayons and could draw a picture to help you get it, I would.


----------



## weathermantrey (Nov 5, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> its going to change weekly for some... At this time last year, osu was like 16th...It will work itself out.. I know its new territory for clemsuck but trust us who've been there



Did it work itself out for TCU and Baylor last year? 

In hindsight, one of those teams should have taken Bama's spot in the playoff last year. Especially when you consider how badly the SEC West got dominated in the bowl games.... but as per usual, Bama got the benefit of the doubt and preferentially placed ahead of any other teams with the same record.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 5, 2015)

weathermantrey said:


> Did it work itself out for TCU and Baylor last year?
> 
> In hindsight, one of those teams should have taken Bama's spot in the playoff last year. Especially when you consider how badly the SEC West got dominated in the bowl games.... but as per usual, Bama got the benefit of the doubt and preferentially placed ahead of any other teams with the same record.



Yes it did... get a conference championship game and don't lose out on playing an added game against a ranked opponent..


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 5, 2015)

Seems these Clemson fans just don't get it. Maybe Dabo can explain it to them as he is a Bama man and has been there.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 5, 2015)

fairhope said:


> Seems these Clemson fans just don't get it. Maybe Dabo can explain it to them as he is a Bama man and has been there.



They wont be around long enough for it to matter anyways


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 5, 2015)

Roll


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 5, 2015)

Tide


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 5, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> They wont be around long enough for it to matter anyways



Just a couple more days. 


D
O
W
N


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 6, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Just a couple more days.
> 
> 
> D
> ...



Spot I am afraid Clem is gonna whup FsU sat.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 6, 2015)

westcobbdog said:


> Spot I am afraid Clem is gonna whup FsU sat.



They may very well do that.  I think Fsu comes to play though


Here's to Clemsoning 2015


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 8, 2015)

So OP. Where do you think Bama should be now?


----------



## weathermantrey (Nov 8, 2015)

fairhope said:


> So OP. Where do you think Bama should be now?



My rankings would probably be:

1. Clemson
2. Oklahoma State
3.Ohio State
4. Baylor
5. Alabama
6. Notre Dame
7. LSU


However I wouldn't have a huge problem with Alabama being 3rd or 4th now.  I'm still not sure how they can be much higher when they have a home loss to a bad Ole miss team on their resume.


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 8, 2015)

weathermantrey said:


> My rankings would probably be:
> 
> 1. Clemson
> 2. Oklahoma State
> ...




I am thinking bammy would boatrace everyone above them at this point in the season.


----------



## weathermantrey (Nov 8, 2015)

westcobbdog said:


> I am thinking bammy would boatrace everyone above them at this point in the season.



Week before last they barely got by Tennessee... Now they would obliterate any of the elite teams in the country, just because they exposed a one dimensional LSU team?? Do you really believe that  Bama could score with one of the high-tempo big 12 offenses? 



What happened the last time Bama played a decent team from the Big 12? Oh yea.. they got shredded by Oklahoma 45-31.


----------



## weathermantrey (Nov 8, 2015)

The only 2 good teams outside of the SEC that Alabama has played the last 2 years haven't beaten them. (Ohio State and Oklahoma)

Also, it just so happens that Clemson beat both of those teams in the last 2 years.

But, by all means, let's continue to talk about how Bama would wipe the floor with other elite teams across the nation.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 8, 2015)

If Bama and Clemson played last night, we would have a new #1.


----------



## weathermantrey (Nov 8, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> If Bama and Clemson played last night, we would have a new #1.



Right, right...


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 8, 2015)

weathermantrey said:


> My rankings would probably be:
> 
> 1. Clemson
> 2. Oklahoma State
> ...


Last year Ohio State had lost to a very bad Virginia Tech team and still ended up being National Champs. Can the Tide do it too? I don't know but i'm enjoying the ride at the moment.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 8, 2015)

Top 4
1.Bama
2. Clemson
3. Baylor
4. Ohio St.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 8, 2015)

Bama will completely wipe the field with clemson.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 8, 2015)

weathermantrey said:


> Right, right...



Ok. 

Maybe we'll get to see the matchup.


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 8, 2015)

weathermantrey said:


> Week before last they barely got by Tennessee... Now they would obliterate any of the elite teams in the country, just because they exposed a one dimensional LSU team?? Do you really believe that  Bama could score with one of the high-tempo big 12 offenses?
> 
> 
> 
> What happened the last time Bama played a decent team from the Big 12? Oh yea.. they got shredded by Oklahoma 45-31.



From what I saw last night bamas defense would keep those high scoring offenses in check. Bama would score better than 40 points on them because they have no defense. A bama Oklahoma a matchup would be a pretty good game right now IMO


----------



## weathermantrey (Nov 8, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> From what I saw last night bamas defense would keep those high scoring offenses in check. Bama would score better than 40 points on them because they have no defense. A bama Oklahoma a matchup would be a pretty good game right now IMO



Hard to compare last night's performance to a Big 12 team when LSU doesn't have a competent passing game. Alabama is built to stop the run, and all LSU has is their run game. That's why I said earlier this week I thought Bama would beat LSU.

I'm not saying I know what would happen if Alabama played a Big 12 team, but it's certainly not a given that Bama would walk all over them. Anyone who says otherwise is delusional.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 8, 2015)

Roll Tide

Clemsuck sucks!!!


----------



## weathermantrey (Nov 8, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Last year Ohio State had lost to a very bad Virginia Tech team and still ended up being National Champs. Can the Tide do it too? I don't know but i'm enjoying the ride at the moment.



Yea, I mean clearly Bama is going to, and should, get in the playoff if they win out. That doesn't mean they should be ranked ahead of some other undefeated teams right now though. 

I believe only 1 team at most can come out of the big 12 undefeated, then clemson, and then iowa or ohio state.

So there's only a maximum of 3 undefeated teams left that should get a spot. (Houston may have an argument, but I suspect they will lose soon regardless.)

Of potential one-loss teams Bama will have the best resume, followed closely by the winner of the notre-dame/stanford game.


----------



## weathermantrey (Nov 8, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Roll Tide
> 
> Clemsuck sucks!!!



Do you ever make a post that has content someone would actually care about reading?


----------



## weathermantrey (Nov 8, 2015)

I had another interesting though this week. I believe the #1 seed in the Playoff should be allowed to choose their first matchup in the playoff. That would be the advantage of finishing #1.  

So if for instance the end of the season rankings were:

1. Clemson
2. Alabama
3. Baylor
4. Ohio State

Clemson could choose to play any of those 3 teams in the first round.

Thoughts?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 8, 2015)

weathermantrey said:


> I had another interesting though this week. I believe the #1 seed in the Playoff should be allowed to choose their first matchup in the playoff. That would be the advantage of finishing #1.
> 
> So if for instance the end of the season rankings were:
> 
> ...





CLEMSUCK SUCKS!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 8, 2015)

We don't waste our time on Flash in the Pan type of teams around here


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 8, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> We don't waste our time on Flash in the Pan type of teams around here



lol


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 8, 2015)

weathermantrey said:


> I had another interesting though this week. I believe the #1 seed in the Playoff should be allowed to choose their first matchup in the playoff. That would be the advantage of finishing #1.
> 
> So if for instance the end of the season rankings were:
> 
> ...



That wouldn't fit the committee's agenda.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 8, 2015)

weathermantrey said:


> Yea, I mean clearly Bama is going to, and should, get in the playoff if they win out. That doesn't mean they should be ranked ahead of some other undefeated teams right now though.
> 
> I believe only 1 team at most can come out of the big 12 undefeated, then clemson, and then iowa or ohio state.
> 
> ...



I can agree with that. 
Baylor will have their hands full this weekend with Oklahoma and the Sooners may very well knock off the Bears. Oklahoma then has to face a murderer's row with TCU and Oklahoma State to finish the season. If Baylor loses, the Big12 may very well be out of the picture.
Clemson is firing on all cylinders. No other way to put it but they are really good this year and will be formidable no matter who they play. With Syracuse, Wake Forest, and South Carolina remaining, i expect them to be high double digit favorites( like 20+ points) to win and finish undefeated
I think Iowa has the easiest remaining schedule with Minnesota, Purdue, and Nebraska the only obstacles to an undefeated season. However, there would have to be a lot of top 10 upsets to elevate them into the final 4.


----------



## weathermantrey (Nov 8, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> I can agree with that.
> Baylor will have their hands full this weekend with Oklahoma and the Sooners may very well knock off the Bears. Oklahoma then has to face a murderer's row with TCU and Oklahoma State to finish the season. If Baylor loses, the Big12 may very well be out of the picture.
> Clemson is firing on all cylinders. No other way to put it but they are really good this year and will be formidable no matter who they play. With Syracuse, Wake Forest, and South Carolina remaining, i expect them to be high double digit favorites( like 20+ points) to win and finish undefeated
> I think Iowa has the easiest remaining schedule with Minnesota, Purdue, and Nebraska the only obstacles to an undefeated season. However, there would have to be a lot of top 10 upsets to elevate them into the final 4.



Iowa will most likely meet up with ohio state in their conference championship. I assume if they were to knock off OSU they would effectively take their spot in the playoff.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 8, 2015)

weathermantrey said:


> Iowa will most likely meet up with ohio state in their conference championship. I assume if they were to knock off OSU they would effectively take their spot in the playoff.



no. they would be left out


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Nov 8, 2015)

weathermantrey said:


> So if for instance the end of the season rankings were:
> 
> 1. Clemson
> 2. Alabama
> ...




Clemson 35  Bama 24

Clemson 58  Baylor 28

Clemson 42 OSU 21


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 8, 2015)

weathermantrey said:


> I had another interesting though this week. I believe the #1 seed in the Playoff should be allowed to choose their first matchup in the playoff. That would be the advantage of finishing #1.
> 
> So if for instance the end of the season rankings were:
> 
> ...



Who is your team?

You still have not answered my question pertaining to how you defined "destroyed".
It is obvious to everyone here that your envy of BAMA "clouds" your judgement,...nothing unusual about that, lots of haters outside the SEC...that is what happens with any team/conference with the level of success over such an extended period of time.

Sooner or later BAMA and the SEC will fall back some and at that time people like you and JJ will say "see I told you they've ALWAYS been overrated!"

It is telling in your comment that BAMA "exposed" LSU...BAMA DOMINATED....or "destroyed" LSU yet that was not your story.

If LSU can overcome the humiliation of that game ...which will not be easy, they will prove to be a top 5 team at the very least.

BAMA could very well have an emotional hangover too and trip up to MSU or Aubbie...but I don't think so.

Your assertion that undefeated teams should always outrank a 1 loss team shows your fundamental lack of football knowledge and you don't have a clue about the selection committee's criteria.

It is laughable to believe that the #1 team should be able to "choose" their opponent

Since 2009 the SEC has put more players into the NFL than any conference, BAMA and LSU lead the conference in NFL players...especially Juniors i.e. early draftees.

Clemson is playing well, and I would LOVE  to see BAMA-Clemson play.


----------



## weathermantrey (Nov 8, 2015)

RipperIII said:


> Who is your team?
> 
> You still have not answered my question pertaining to how you defined "destroyed".
> It is obvious to everyone here that your envy of BAMA "clouds" your judgement,...nothing unusual about that, lots of haters outside the SEC...that is what happens with any team/conference with the level of success over such an extended period of time.
> ...



I didn't say all undefeated teams should outrank 1-loss teams. However; Bama has a loss to a soon to be un-ranked Ole miss team at home.  

Other teams, like Oklahoma State, have zero losses, and now have a quality win over a previously undefeated TCU team. Which is just as impressive as Bama's win over LSU. 


Why are you so hung up on "destroyed," geez, replace it with "beat" them. A loss is a loss regardless. I watched the game and never got the feeling that Bama was the better team against Ole Miss.  I guess we now have to judge Bama based on how pretty their loss to an unranked team was?

Also, I'm not sure why you brought up the SEC. I was/am specifically talking about Alabama's team this year. I also never said that Alabama was not a great team this year, just that they were/are currently overrated in the standings based on the games played this year.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 8, 2015)

RipperIII said:


> Who is your team?
> 
> You still have not answered my question pertaining to how you defined "destroyed".
> It is obvious to everyone here that your envy of BAMA "clouds" your judgement,...nothing unusual about that, lots of haters outside the SEC...that is what happens with any team/conference with the level of success over such an extended period of time.
> ...



Bama definitely dominated LSU. Lsu is probably closer to 10 or 12 than 5.

Bama is strong, but the Sec, as a whole, has already started to regress.


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 8, 2015)

weathermantrey said:


> I didn't say all undefeated teams should outrank 1-loss teams. However; Bama has a loss to a soon to be un-ranked Ole miss team at home.
> 
> Other teams, like Oklahoma State, have zero losses, and now have a quality win over a previously undefeated TCU team. Which is just as impressive as Bama's win over LSU.
> 
> ...



early season loss, 5 turnovers, a fluke TD and a questionable no call on a TD ...and to still only lose by 6.
BAMA had an abysmal game, they've improved every game since.
OSU did the same last season, they evolved in a positive fashion.
Since Saban's 2nd season at BAMA I can unabashedly say that with the exception of the UF SECG, UTAH sugar bowl, and last year's playoff to OSU...the other losses were games where BAMA _lost_, they were not beaten...I would even toss in the USCe game where Garcia had the best game of his career, tip my hat to them, the other losses were self inflicted....big difference in that and being destroyed.

I think BAMA's Offense is still shaky, but if the O-line continues to improve as it has, they will be very tough to beat I don't care what offense they face.
The Offense held the ball almost 40 minutes last night...you can't score if your on the bench.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Nov 8, 2015)

ripperiii said:


> it is obvious to everyone here that your envy of bama "clouds" your judgement
> 
> your assertion that undefeated teams should always outrank a 1 loss team shows your fundamental lack of football knowledge and you don't have a clue about the selection committee's criteria.



^^^^^^^
this


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Nov 8, 2015)

weathermantrey said:


> (Houston may have an argument, but I suspect they will lose soon regardless.)


Why would Houston have an argument?  Though they are undefeated, they have yet to play a ranked team.

Their next game is Memphis and if they win it will be the only win to hang their hat on.

Other than that, they have an extreme cupcake schedule.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 8, 2015)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> ^^^^^^^
> this



the jj of the acc


----------



## weathermantrey (Nov 8, 2015)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> Why would Houston have an argument?  Though they are undefeated, they have yet to play a ranked team.
> 
> Their next game is Memphis and if they win it will be the only win to hang their hat on.
> 
> Other than that, they have an extreme cupcake schedule.



They play memphis and navy in the next 3 weeks, both teams are ranked in the top 25. They will also play in a conference championship game.

I'm not saying they will,(or should be), in the playoff. But if they win out, they would have an argument for being included.


----------



## bamaboy (Nov 8, 2015)

weathermantrey said:


> My rankings would probably be:
> 
> 1. Clemson
> 2. Oklahoma State
> ...



Why is Memphis not in your top #5?


----------



## weathermantrey (Nov 8, 2015)

bamaboy said:


> Why is Memphis not in your top #5?



Guess you didn't see where they lost this week?

I never said they were gonna go undefeated, and it still doesn't change the fact that they should have been ranked higher last week.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 8, 2015)

I would like to see Clemson make the playoff.

One thing for sure, they best not look past USCe or UNC in the ACCCG.


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 8, 2015)

weathermantrey,...is Clemson your team?


----------



## weathermantrey (Nov 8, 2015)

RipperIII said:


> weathermantrey,...is Clemson your team?



Yep,

Grew up 20 minutes down the road, got my bachelor's and Master's from Clemson, and I have been employed by Clemson for the past 8 years.


----------



## weathermantrey (Nov 8, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> I would like to see Clemson make the playoff.
> 
> One thing for sure, they best not look past USCe or UNC in the ACCCG.



UNC scares me a little. I don't think that's a good matchup for us. I'm hoping Miami can find a way to beat them this weekend.


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 8, 2015)

weathermantrey said:


> Yep,
> 
> Grew up 20 minutes down the road, got my bachelor's and Master's from Clemson, and I have been employed by Clemson for the past 8 years.



Dabo's given Clemson something that they've never had before, .... a legitimate shot.
When he was an assistant at BAMA he was one of our best recruiters, and a genuinely personable and likable guy.
His biggest challenge, especially with the Clemson Alums, is to keep things in proper perspective.
I was at that game in Saban's 2nd year vs. Clemson, prior to the game you would have thought that Clemson had already won the NC (according the the Clemson folks), afterward, it was doom and gloom and more than a few tears...and this was the_ first_ game of the season ?!
Clemson fans are very similar to UGA fans in this regard.
Hopefully Dabo can tame that.


----------



## bamaboy (Nov 8, 2015)

weathermantrey said:


> Guess you didn't see where they lost this week?
> 
> I never said they were gonna go undefeated, and it still doesn't change the fact that they should have been ranked higher last week.



OK so they lost, so now they have a tied record with Bama, why are they not in your top 5? 

Bama 8-1, Memphis 8-1 why are they not tied for the same spot on the poll?


----------



## klemsontigers7 (Nov 8, 2015)

RipperIII said:


> Dabo's given Clemson something that they've never had before, .... a legitimate shot.
> When he was an assistant at BAMA he was one of our best recruiters, and a genuinely personable and likable guy.
> His biggest challenge, especially with the Clemson Alums, is to keep things in proper perspective.
> I was at that game in Saban's 2nd year vs. Clemson, prior to the game you would have thought that Clemson had already won the NC (according the the Clemson folks), afterward, it was doom and gloom and more than a few tears...and this was the_ first_ game of the season ?!
> ...


Haha what?  Are you just making stuff up now?  This is why preseason rankings aren't worth anything. I believe we were #9 and weren't that good. Don't know what you mean when you say we acted like we had already won the MNC.


----------



## bamaboy (Nov 8, 2015)

bamaboy said:


> Definitely not a band wagon fan, born and raised in Cullman county Alabama. I bleed crimson red but I do look at our team a lot different than most folks, I hope we do win against LSU but we should have beat OLE MISS too but we did not.



Matthew6 you were correct sir and I am glad, Bama put a whippin' on them LSU Tigers. I really did not think we would pull it off, I thought we would make too many penalties, turnovers and all around mistakes but they held tight and won and won in a big fashion!! Held that running back to little yards, very impressed with the Alabama D last night!!!


----------



## weathermantrey (Nov 8, 2015)

bamaboy said:


> OK so they lost, so now they have a tied record with Bama, why are they not in your top 5?
> 
> Bama 8-1, Memphis 8-1 why are they not tied for the same spot on the poll?



Because they don't have a win against a top 10 team. Bama does have a quality win now after beating LSU this weekend. Also, there win against Ole Miss is losing some luster as they aren't ranked in the top 25 anymore.

I'm not sure what point you're trying to make? At no point in this thread did I act like a teams W-L record is all that matters.


----------



## Luckybuck (Nov 8, 2015)

It hurts to say this as I am a LSU fan, but last night Bama defeated LSU in every facet of the game.  Strong performance by 
Bama.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 8, 2015)

Top teams in playoff will be 
Alabama
TOSU
Gnoder dame
Clemson


The only one that actually has to earn it is Clemson. The rest are the favorites so they are the anointed ones


----------



## bamaboy (Nov 10, 2015)

weathermantrey said:


> Because they don't have a win against a top 10 team. Bama does have a quality win now after beating LSU this weekend. Also, there win against Ole Miss is losing some luster as they aren't ranked in the top 25 anymore.
> 
> I'm not sure what point you're trying to make? At no point in this thread did I act like a teams W-L record is all that matters.



Ok well you were saying Memphis was undefeated and they beat Ole Miss which Bama did not, so they should be ranked above Bama? So after all the comments on here saying why Memphis should not be ranked higher than any team above them, I was just stating to you to see what you thought, Bama and Memphis now have the same record, so should they be ranked the same, but nevermind, I am so over this.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 10, 2015)

Bama sux


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 11, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Bama sux



Ah but we suck so well as #2   

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## Throwback (Nov 11, 2015)

alabama can lose another game and they will still be in the top 4. same with Goiter dame. they are the chosen teams, throw them over undefeated teams into the top 4 and dream up a way to justify it.


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 11, 2015)

klemsontigers7 said:


> Haha what?  Are you just making stuff up now?  This is why preseason rankings aren't worth anything. I believe we were #9 and weren't that good. Don't know what you mean when you say we acted like we had already won the MNC.



I'm speaking of the dozens of Clemson fans that I met either at the hotel(Marriott Lennox) or a the game pre-kick off.


----------



## bamaboy (Nov 11, 2015)

I found this interesting for Alabama and LSU fans. The rest of the SEC teams are in this but no where near Bama and LSU

http://www.saturdaydownsouth.com/sec-football/every-sec-teams-record-ranked-teams-last-10-years/


----------



## Gold Ranger (Nov 12, 2015)

RipperIII said:


> BAMA's my team,...and they make me nervous each week, but they are loaded with NFL talent and have the ability and the defense to compete and beat every team that they face...but you've got to play the games.
> 
> Your question while well intended is flawed.
> The short answer is yes i do.
> ...



I saw this in the comments section of the above link.  I think this is a better example than mine:



> But its a much better gauge to use End of Year Rankings than Time Of Game rankings. Take Alabama in 2000. They were ranked #3 to start the season and lost to UCLA. But at the end of the year Alabama finished 3-8. Which is more true; saying UCLA beat a top 3 ranked Alabama team or saying UCLA beat an Alabama team that finished 3-8?


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 12, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> I saw this in the comments section of the above link.  I think this is a better example than mine:



 15 years,...you gotta go back 15 years


----------



## Throwback (Nov 12, 2015)

RipperIII said:


> 15 years,...you gotta go back 15 years



thats not quite 35 years though.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Nov 13, 2015)

RipperIII said:


> 15 years,...you gotta go back 15 years



It wasn't a shot at Bama by any means.  Go back through my post history and you will see that I never bash Bama.  Not acknowledging that y'all are the standard bearer is just stupid.  The example still remains.  What is a better indicator of how good a win was?  I'll take the end of year ranking anyday.  The UGA win for Bama wasn't a big win, because we know now that UGA was overrated.

Clemson has two good wins in ND and FSU.  If FSU goes on to lose to NC State this Saturday, the win isn't nearly as big anymore.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 13, 2015)

daily nolesux. nice avy.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Nov 13, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> daily nolesux. nice avy.



Thought you'd like that.


----------



## bamaboy (Nov 14, 2015)

Well looky looky Alabama beat another ranked Miss State team today 

#2 Bama VS #17 Miss State


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 14, 2015)

Rtr


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 4, 2016)

weathermantrey said:


> Can somebody explain how Alabama can lose to Ole Miss, then Memphis can destroy Ole Miss and remain undefeated, but somehow Alabama is #4 and Memphis is #13?
> 
> This is ludicrous!!!
> 
> Don't give me any garbage about Memphis being in close games against mediocre teams. Look at the close games Alabama has been in with mediocre teams!!!



How'z this working out for ya now?


----------



## nickel back (Jan 4, 2016)

this thread will leave a mark.....


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 4, 2016)

Ouch


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 4, 2016)

oh you won't see any more of this bandwagontrey dude.. he is all hit and run


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 4, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> and my oldest son is going to Clemson next year.





Browning Slayer said:


> So you'll be sporting some new Orange t-shirts at home?





nickel back said:


> this thread will leave a mark.....



Yep... Going to leave a mark for 6.. He's rooting for both teams..


----------



## elfiii (Jan 4, 2016)

RipperIII said:


> How'z this working out for ya now?



Not so good but I'm just guessing here.


----------



## weathermantrey (Jan 6, 2016)

RipperIII said:


> How'z this working out for ya now?



I'm not sure what point your trying to make here? It really just shows that you don't understand how rankings work.

Rankings are based off what a team has done during the season. At the point I started this thread, there was no reason Alabama should have been ranked as high as they were based off what they had accomplished.


----------



## nickel back (Jan 6, 2016)

weathermantrey said:


> I'm not sure what point your trying to make here? It really just shows that you don't understand how rankings work.
> 
> Rankings are based off what a team has done during the season. At the point I started this thread, there was no reason Alabama should have been ranked as high as they were based off what they had accomplished.



....the spin


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 6, 2016)

weathermantrey said:


> I'm not sure what point your trying to make here? It really just shows that you don't understand how rankings work.
> 
> Rankings are based off what a team has done during the season. At the point I started this thread, there was no reason Alabama should have been ranked as high as they were based off what they had accomplished.



Actually Trey, it is pretty obvious that it is you who do not understand how the committee rankings work.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 6, 2016)

weathermantrey said:


> I'm not sure what point your trying to make here? It really just shows that you don't understand how rankings work.
> 
> Rankings are based off what a team has done during the season. At the point I started this thread, there was no reason Alabama should have been ranked as high as they were based off what they had accomplished.



It's all on account of modern math.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Jan 7, 2016)

Roll Tide!


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 1, 2016)

weathermantrey said:


> Can somebody explain how Alabama can lose to Ole Miss, then Memphis can destroy Ole Miss and remain undefeated, but somehow Alabama is #4 and Memphis is #13?
> 
> This is ludicrous!!!
> 
> Don't give me any garbage about Memphis being in close games against mediocre teams. Look at the close games Alabama has been in with mediocre teams!!!



looks like they were number 1 instead of 4.


----------



## Throwback (Feb 1, 2016)

dont be surprised if next year Goiter Dame is ranked #1 from the butt kissers and cheese eaters.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 1, 2016)

Nightly Bamasux


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 2, 2016)

Marlin_444 said:


> Daily Spotandstalk sux/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> This^^^^^^


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 2, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Daily spot and stalk sux







this again


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 2, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Daily spot and stalk sux





oh my


----------



## Marlin_444 (Feb 2, 2016)

Roll Tide!


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 2, 2016)

Marlin_444 said:


> Roll Tide!



roll tide marlin.


----------

